# Yesterday



## JohnT (Sep 8, 2014)

Busy day yesterday. Made up 3 trays of sausage and peppers and two big trays of meatballs. They are now in the freezer waiting until crush day...

I then put up several jars of pickled hot cherry peppers.

Once finished, I made myself some London broil with a "fanned" potato, ate, then collapsed with a bottle of my 2013 cab and then watched the Niners beat the snot out of Dallas. All in all, a very good day


----------

